# Schwinn deluxe hornet...1956-57



## miller32 (Mar 17, 2011)

We just picked this up.  Paint is really nice.  I was wondering about the new seat and the light on the front fender???  Is that the style of seat that would be on this bicycle originally?  And the light...would it be original to the bike?


----------



## HARPO (Mar 17, 2011)

GREAT bike.... wrong light. It should be a Delta Rocket Ray. Seat is basically right. Congrats on your find, you lucky dog!!!

fred


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 17, 2011)

I want it! Selling?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Seat is not correct--that looks like a repo Persons that came off a Columbia re-issue. Go to Nostalgic Net  (Dave's site) and you should be able to find a reference. v/r Shawn


----------



## miller32 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  Will be looking for the correct light and seat!  Thanks.


----------

